# Some Trial Cam Pics



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

My question to anyone.....do I shot the deer with a tag in its ear? It must be an escapee of a deer farm about 5 miles away. It is a 2 1/2 year main frame 8. Loads of potential and obviously has great genetics.

I asked our local game warden if I should arrow this to get it out of the herd. He said it is up to me. So do I burn my buck tag on it or not. I can also look at it like it is a banded duck!

Anyway other pics. Hope you enjoy. No monster bucks....yet. Also the dates are off on some of the pics. all with in the past two weeks.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Wildview huh? How long have you had that camera? My Wildview only works about 25% of the time.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have been using them just this year. Two wildviews and one moultree. The moultree is the better quality pics.

The one thing about the wild views is that the time and dates are off. I set them and they have not been accurate. So I just go off of when I catch the pic of me setting it up or changing cards and what not. Then do the math.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm having a similar problem with my moultrie. The date/time doesn't work at all though actually. I reset the date each time I check it, and then it just stays the same. :huh: Takes pictures just fine though.

And my wildview, well that thing just goes skitzo on me for some reason.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

My wildviews have been fine other than the date. But once in awhile they wont take pics. i mean i was on stand over the weekend and had a deer walk right by it. Took out the card when I left. No picture of that deer or no missed picture. It did not even go off.

My moultree....has worked fine so far.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck the deer on a couple of those pics look emaciated. I think the Game and Fish should shoot them and check for disease. What's the chances the game farm close to you had diseased deer they didn't want to get caught with and let them go? I don't think that is likely or they would have removed the tags. But my gosh a couple of those deer look skinny.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman if you look at the first picture and the second. That is the same deer. And the third and four pic are the same deer as well. Those two deer are only 2 1/2 year old deer. So they will look skinner than most. The one with the ear tag has filled out a little. I have pic's of it in velvet and it is a little bigger now.

The deer as about a week ago have finally shed there summer coats. I know it is late for this time of year. That is why they look the way they do.

I talked with the game warden and he told me about an escapee from the deer farm about 5 miles away. It was when they were loading a new bunch in and they did not know the sex of it.

Also with the floods of last august many deer farms had fences knocked down and deer escape and what not. So this could maybe have happened. But who knows.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

All you have to do is put up a fence and he will feel right at home! He might actually stay longer? :lol:

All jokes aside, I would take him. It all really depends on personal preference. If you are more about the meat then do it. If your more about the horns I would wait. Personally, he wouldn't make it out of my sights!

You can think of it this way as well.....How many people do you know that have shot a banded deer. I can't say I have!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Maverick...

that is what all of my friends have been saying......it is like a banded duck or goose. :beer:

I want to fill my freezer with meat. But we can shoot 4 does. So I would rather fill my freezer with them and let the bucks grow.

I think it will be a call at crunch time. In this area I hunt these deer won't make it if they run by a hunter in a week. Many people are still under the impression that if it is has antlers it goes down. But everyone is to each there own.


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Those are some cool pics


----------



## woolie.222 (Dec 3, 2007)

If your not seeing anything bigger I would take it.

But be prepared the same guys that say shoot might give you hell for shooting a tamed deer.


----------

